# What was your most interesting Masonic Moment?



## Beathard (Feb 2, 2011)

I have two:

   Most impressive moment: I was working in a Master Mason's Degree in Inner Space Caverns almost 20 years ago.  Immediately after the obligation the lights were turned off in the cave.  Man it is dark down there!  Gave a whole new meaning to being brought from darkness to light...

   Most Embarassing Moment: When I was supposed to say circumscribe the lodge and I accidently said curcimsize the lodge.

   What was your most interesting Masonic Moment?


----------



## QPZIL (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, I do remember my most embarassing moment... for my EA degree work, I announced to a lodge full of Brothers that I was prepared by having a cameltoe tied about my neck.


----------



## jwardl (Feb 2, 2011)

[Trying to picture how that would be done exactly]


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 2, 2011)

Beathard said:


> I have two:
> 
> Most impressive moment: I was working in a Master Mason's Degree in Inner Space Caverns almost 20 years ago.  Immediately after the obligation the lights were turned off in the cave.  Man it is dark down there!  Gave a whole new meaning to being brought from darkness to light...
> 
> ...



I would love to share my funniest moments, however I have to do so within a Tiled environment.



jwardl said:


> [Trying to picture how that would be done exactly]


 
I have a fairly good idea.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 2, 2011)

when learning the work:

 "and of _*rocks*_ that were cut, squared, ..."


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 2, 2011)

QPZIL said:


> Well, I do remember my most embarassing moment... for my EA degree work, I announced to a lodge full of Brothers that I was prepared by having a cameltoe tied about my neck.



I had something like that happen when I was conferring my buddy's EA.  He said back to me "cameltoe" instead of cabletow.  I corrected him before it registered, then thought to myself, "Did he say camletoe?"  I look over at my SW who is about to die doing everything he can not to laugh out loud.  Since doing that last May, he's become a legend in 3 lodges, 2 of which he's never even visited.


----------



## jhodgdon (Feb 3, 2011)

QPZIL said:
			
		

> Well, I do remember my most embarassing moment... for my EA degree work, I announced to a lodge full of Brothers that I was prepared by having a cameltoe tied about my neck.



That's hilarious. The funniest thing I've seen so far is our Jr Deacon getting punched in the gut during a certain part of the 3rd degree. Let's just say both the Jr Deacon and the candidate weren't expecting what they got.


----------



## tomasball (Feb 3, 2011)

I was delivering the lecture of the 18th degree in the Cathedral at San Antonio a few years back, when a light fixture dropped out of the loft and landed about four feet from me.  I took a long sidestep to my left and continued.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

I think I would have to change my pants before continuing.


----------



## cacarter (Feb 3, 2011)

I was switching my words in the Northeast part of the EA, so my 85 year old instructor gave me an easy way to remember it:  "Stones get laid, people get placed.  Maybe you need to get laid, but that's none of my business."


----------



## david918 (Feb 3, 2011)

Way back when I was learning my EA work got one part of the ob reversed "never conceal and always reveal" my instructor almost fell out of his chair laughing that evening.


----------



## bgs942 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like an open mouth insert working tools moment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 9, 2011)

Goatrider had an embarrassing moment tonight  In the opening, when the WM told the SW to satisfy himself. Goatrider fell on the floor laughing. We might need to reconsider 18 year old masons.


----------



## cacarter (Feb 9, 2011)

Good night.  I've been laughing about that every time I've heard it.  I thought I was the only one until I saw a friend that is in college too.  I'll admit, for being smart, I have a juvenile sense of humor sometimes.


----------



## jwardl (Feb 9, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Goatrider had an embarrassing moment tonight  In the opening, when the WM told the SW to satisfy himself. Goatrider fell on the floor laughing. We might need to reconsider 18 year old masons.



Oh, come on... we all think it


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 10, 2011)

Curious?  

What's goatrider's take on _*unlawful carnal communication*_?

Just curious, that's all.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 10, 2011)

He said "bummer, I'm finally legal..."


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 11, 2011)

beathard said:


> he said "bummer, i'm finally legal..."


 
That is TOO funny!


----------



## tomgndallas (Feb 13, 2011)

QPZIL said:


> Well, I do remember my most embarassing moment... for my EA degree work, I announced to a lodge full of Brothers that I was prepared by having a cameltoe tied about my neck.


 
I seriously almost fell out of my chair on that one!!! Wahahaha!


----------



## Beathard (Feb 20, 2011)

Just had a MM student tell me, in one of the further mores, he would not have unlawful carnal communication with a clandestine mason. Fell out of my chair...


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 20, 2011)

Well Brother Beathard, I suspect he probably meant it.


----------



## davidterrell80 (Feb 21, 2011)

"Interesting moments" also include those that bring you up, standing.

I was a new WM. We were in the middle of the pot luck dinner before a stated meeting. One of my brethren, sitting near me, was eating heartedly. As he finished, I commented on his good appetite and he said, "This is the best I've eaten since last stated meeting." I chuckled. He then reached across the table and placed his hand on mine; transfixing me with his eyes, he said, "Worshipful, I am on a fixed income. This... IS... the best I've eaten since last stated meeting."
My heart was in my throat. So, I squeezed his hand; I got up and got him some dessert and refilled his iced tea. His "thank you" was humbling... 
Later, I met with the officers and we covenanted that we would make sure all who came would be fed a decent meal.
That covenant is still honored in my Lodge.

D


----------



## Beathard (Feb 23, 2011)

Goatrider passed his MM exam tonight,but said something that had most of the lodge chuckling. I could not do the grip and word portion because my voice was gone after surgery. The WM offered. My son did great until he was supposed to ask the WM to place himself in position. Goatrider instead said he would if the WM would assume the position.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats to Goatrider!!  Never a dull moment in a degree with him is there?


----------

